# Guitars Canada Gear Alley post contest Check a Board overdrive. I won yea



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I just got it today. And I have to apologize I do not know the guys name other than sales... 

He went way out of his way to get to me after realizing that he hadn't sent it yet. 

So Express post said this morning it was in Richmond. 

Nope









oohh oohh


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

A taxi cab moment..... 










But you will see it on stage. 










Diggin the battery access 

the try out


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The review. First thoughts is that this thing is well built. Controls are smooth and are good stuff. No pull chord to start it. 

My basic pedal needs are very little. I use a compressor mostly and if it's going to need volume I run a line with a footswitch to my other channel that gives me volume and overdrive. I have thought about overdrive or BD for awhile but never went for it. I had a boss a couple of decades ago but it weren't me ... but point is I have heard and tried lots. 

This thing is friggin great... from sublte to not over the top overdrive ( reminds me of a Tim) Good chance it will replace my UE305 all together.. 

For the $149 bux I didn't pay it is worth it.... 

The test drive .. buy one bouys and girls .... 

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=956342&songID=8796963


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Say, man. That thing does sound pretty cool. Appreciate the sound clip.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Sounds great!!!Thanks for the demo...Nice playin' too!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Say, man. That thing does sound pretty cool. Appreciate the sound clip.


It was a) easy b) the least I could do .. this is a top notch product


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Holey crap I just plugged the Les Pat (MooreV59's) into...... oh my gawd.....


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

that sounds really good pat! nice playing too-


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

It actually sounds pretty terrific. Nice acquisition.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks for the clip - and nice bluesy playing too.....this might just be what I'm looking for to replace the TS10 / DS-1 thing I've got going on now....I like the TS....its ok but its not GREAT - not the most sought after model by any stretch....but I gotta tell ya - I really don't use the DS-1 at all - not my bag

so - I might just check into one of these checkerboard thingies


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> thanks for the clip - and nice bluesy playing too.....this might just be what I'm looking for to replace the TS10 / DS-1 thing I've got going on now....I like the TS....its ok but its not GREAT - not the most sought after model by any stretch....but I gotta tell ya - I really don't use the DS-1 at all - not my bag
> 
> so - I might just check into one of these checkerboard thingies


 I have avoided overdrives for along time. I tried a Keely modded DS-1 last year and while it was ok it didn't make my go wow ...not like this. thing. I don't really know the words to describe it .. but the guitar sounds still seem to come through.. I will record the Les Pat later today for you. I have been doing some slide stuff with it and have fallen in love with it... 

Ya it sounds like I am becoming a salesman... but I really like this thing.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

looking forward to the next clip - thanks


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Slide 
ooooppps


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

SoundClick artist: Patty O' and the Lanterns - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

That sounds awesome!!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

haaaaaaa - nice slide work!!!!!

well Pat - thanks for fillin up my GAS tank again....after the new roadhouse strat and the new Traynor YCS50 I thought it'd be empty for a while.......but I'm REALLY diggin that tone!!!

I just might - JUST MIGHT grab one......as the TS10 really hasn't been wowing me (and as noted before - I might as well rip that DS-1 off my pedalboard) ......I like the idea of the boost and overdrive in the same pedal.....and it look ssoooooo cool!


----------

